
MRSA superbug's resistance to antibiotics is broken - CarolineW
https://www.newscientist.com/article/2080180-mrsa-superbugs-resistance-to-antibiotics-is-broken/
======
bmh_ca
MRSA is an arms race. It will just evolve a resistance to this new technique.

The only solution I've heard anything about that "beats" MRSA is the Norway
solution:

[http://www.drweil.com/drw/u/QAA400703/Has-Norway-Beaten-
MRSA...](http://www.drweil.com/drw/u/QAA400703/Has-Norway-Beaten-MRSA.html)

That's dated, so I'd be interested in hearing what the stats on the
effectiveness of their approach are now.

EDIT: It's worth noting that the two philosophies appear to be in stark
contrast. The Norway tact is to drastically reduce drug prescription. The
American tact is to create more drugs.

------
fjarlq
The newscientist.com link is broken for me, due to "Maintenance in Progress".

Alternate links:

[http://arstechnica.com/science/2016/03/sidekick-chemicals-
re...](http://arstechnica.com/science/2016/03/sidekick-chemicals-reverse-
antibiotic-resistance-in-microbes/)

[https://www.sciencenews.org/article/molecules-found-
counter-...](https://www.sciencenews.org/article/molecules-found-counter-
antibiotic-resistance)

~~~
CarolineW
It was also down for me for a short time, but seems to be back again.

------
bborud
How is this different from all the other claims of an antibiotic that can deal
with MRSA?

(Yeah, before sharing this link, I did a quick Google search and skimmed the
results and there were claims back to 2014 that various parties have "cracked
the superbug".)

------
dmichulke
Hospitals are like evolutionary pressure chambers and any drug that combats
MRSA will inevitably lead to its own demise.

The more accessible and effective the drug is, the less time it will buy us.

------
nikolay
I hope we learn from our mistake to abuse A-bombs (antibiotics) in medicine.
There's way more damage from the abuse than just MRSA!

------
bitwize
For now.

------
pygy_
... in mice.

~~~
lettergram
Most antibiotics work on one mamial all mamials, this isnt always the case,
but usually.

That being said, tests are done on mice to see if it causes harm, as they have
a quick turn over rate. Then they usually move to other animals with a slower
aging process, but closer physiology

~~~
pygy_
I was on mobile and had little time.

This doesn't address biodisponibility and toxicity in humans. Both are
critical.

This may be a breakthrough, but we'll have to wait the results of phase III
trials before claiming victory.

